# Entry level electric



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Please can you knowledgable souls direct me towards some affordable electrics of interest to start off an exploration into the buzzing world of battery-powered watches?

Will I be able to find anything interesting for my collection < £100-150?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What about this one from our host 

http://rltwatches.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=216


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Love it, and just in budget, however out of stock!

Are there any ranges, brands, eras, models etc I should look out for to meet the brief?


----------



## Humbug (Mar 13, 2016)

Seikotherapy said:


> Please can you knowledgable souls direct me towards some affordable electrics of interest to start off an exploration into the buzzing world of battery-powered watches?
> Will I be able to find anything interesting for my collection


Forget the "buzzing" - I suggest you go for a watch that "hums" - tuning fork Accutrons are often on flea-bay priced within your budget.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Humbug said:


> Forget the "buzzing" - I suggest you go for a watch that "hums" - tuning fork Accutrons are often on flea-bay priced within your budget.


 Yeah I think that's what I'm after. Just trying to get a feel for where to start, they sound interesting!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps a transistorised watch would suit your requirements.

http://rltwatches.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=63&product_id=214

http://rltwatches.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=63&product_id=195

I purchased this one:










Later,
William


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

If you're after a Hummer, an Accutron like this one should be within your budget. I paid a bit more for mine (after including a service/repair by @Silver Hawk ) but it's in pretty much perfect condition.










Or for a balance wheel type, you could try a Citizen Cosmotron, Seiko Elnix or one of the many other brands available. Since I became interested in this type of movement I've come across all sorts. Ignoring the three Bulovas bottom row left, and the Accutron hummer above, all these are balance wheel electronics and none cost more than £100.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you all for these! I'll keep an eye in the classifieds.

What do I need to look out for on eBay? What pitfalls am I likely to fall into as someone new to the game?

Is a balance wheel a bit more of a hybrid of mechanical and electric?

If there's a good introductory article somewhere I'd love to read some more about these.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Have a look round Paul's site, Silverhawk, and you will get all the answers you need :thumbsup:

http://electric-watches.co.uk/

Cheers Martin & Good luck! :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

May be parting with another couple of mine shortly your welcome to take a look.

Hummers that is.

Send me a PM if interested, last two I sold went to Padders who kindly left me some feedback.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

martinzx said:


> Have a look round Paul's site, Silverhawk, and you will get all the answers you need :thumbsup:
> 
> http://electric-watches.co.uk/
> 
> Cheers Martin & Good luck! :yes:


 This is great - thank you!


----------



## Diode100 (Sep 14, 2015)

If you are looking for an everyday wearer I'd suggest either the accutron 218 or the Lip 148/184 ranges. Both offer a wide range of styles from the exotic to the elegant, and, fingers crossed seem very reliable and accurate. eBay is your friend but be wary of any condition descriptions for the Lip from French sellers, I've had some real disappointments.


----------



## borntwice (Jan 25, 2017)

Diode100 said:


> If you are looking for an everyday wearer I'd suggest either the accutron 218 or the Lip 148/184 ranges. Both offer a wide range of styles from the exotic to the elegant, and, fingers crossed seem very reliable and accurate. eBay is your friend but be wary of any condition descriptions for the Lip from French sellers, I've had some real disappointments.


I collect and restore Vintage Accutron 218's...only..so I'm a little partial. But I must say they are one tough watch. I have "cracked" a few open that were covered in mud and they still hummed.

Paul


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Seiko actually do one.......... have a look at an EL 320


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Paul (Silver Hawk) won't like me suggesting these, but scrape around and try a TIMEX Electric but try to make sure you get a worker, spares aren't easty to come by, and thus many are not happy to work on getting them running! :huh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mel said:


> Paul (Silver Hawk) won't like me suggesting these, but scrape around and try a TIMEX Electric but try to make sure you get a worker, spares aren't easty to come by, and thus many are not happy to work on getting them running! :huh:


 Good suggestion and quite a few on Ebay, although most in America. However the pricing is good and still doable even with postage costs.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

SBryantgb said:


> Good suggestion and quite a few on Ebay, although most in America. However the pricing is good and still doable even with postage costs.


 Dont forget that there is a better than even chance of being hit with VAT plus a £8-12 charge for tax collection if you buy from outside the EU.


----------



## Diode100 (Sep 14, 2015)

Padders said:


> Dont forget that there is a better than even chance of being hit with VAT plus a £8-12 charge for tax collection if you buy from outside the EU.


 If the seller uses the customs & tracking service from USA then its approx plus 25% which although expensive does save you the pain of, in some cases, having to pay the UK post office more in charges than you are paying in tax.

italy is quite a good source for accutrons on eBay, I know their postal service has an abysmal reputation but I've had no problems with the two or three items I've bought from there. Timex watches seem fairly plentiful in Germany, who knows why ? And of course France is the best source for All things Lip.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I've had a few Timex electrics, they were okay.

Lots of different looks available in the vintage Timex electric range as well including dive watches etc.


----------

